

Show HN: Bitterness – Personalized Pranks Delivered - sshah1983
http://www.sweetnessapp.com/bitterness

======
sshah1983
Would love to hear any feedback.

We want to help folks have some fun in SF this April Fools' Day. Give it a
shot - it's totally free. Happy to answer any questions as well.

~~~
kookiekrak
april fools! check your hawaii image

~~~
sshah1983
Good catch...working on the edit!

~~~
kookiekrak
also how do i get to your normal gifts or are the bitterness ones all that
you're running now

 _edit nvm i saw your reply below. i think i ordered a product? is there a
confirmation somewhere?

_ edit edit i got the email awesome! you guys should do some sort of order
history list in the app

~~~
sshah1983
You should have received a confirmation email. We would have sent the
recipient an email asking them to setup their gift delivery (i.e., let us know
the place and time they want their gift delivered). If you didn't get a
confirm email, just shoot us a note at support@sweetnessapp.com and we'll take
care of it.

Normal gifts will be back in play on Wednesday!

------
shirazi
It's hard not to laugh when making the video. I can't wait until I get the
results.

~~~
sshah1983
Gotta keep a straight face :)

------
danvu
I think this is a great idea and have some folks that I am going to try this
on.

~~~
sshah1983
Awesome. Yea, give it a shot. Would love to hear your thoughts and learn about
how your recipient reacted.

Super pumped for 4/1.

------
moah
Hmm this could be neat. What's the limit of things you'd deliver?

~~~
sshah1983
Right now for 4/1, we're just doing the 3 pranks. Everything is pretty much a
gift box + cookie + envelope containing the custom photoshopped
eTicket/reservation.

But this is for fun. After this week, we'll get back to building Sweetness
[http://www.sweetnessapp.com](http://www.sweetnessapp.com)

Nonetheless, would love to hear any ideas for how we can take this to the next
level for 4/1/2016.

------
edge17
this has the potential for some awesome april fools jokes. how does it get
personalized though?

~~~
sshah1983
A couple ways.

First, you get to record a video greeting card as part of the flow. This
allows you to really sell your recipient/victim on the prank.

Second, we make sure that all the info is customized and specific to the
recipient. If you order the airline ticket prank for example, we'll email you
to get your frequent flyer numbers and stuff and make sure that we get the
right legal names on the fake eTicket.

We tested it out on our wives last week. It...was...hilarious.

~~~
hongquan
Your wives must be angels. #startupspouse

~~~
sidviswanathan
I tried this on my wife last week when we were testing the idea. She
definitely fell for it, so she's not too happy with me at the moment. Had to
beta test it on someone...

